# αβγό ή αυγό;



## lexoulis (May 27, 2013)

Γεια σας

Ερωτησούλα: Ξέρεις κανείς πώς από ωό κατέληξε αυγό και αν είσαι σωστό να γράφεται αβγό;

Ευχαριστώ 

Λεξούλης


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2013)

Από Σαραντάκο:

Ειδικά το _αβγό_ και το _αφτί_ έχουν προκαλέσει μέγιστον ηθικό πανικό και δεν είναι λίγοι οι εκπρόσωποι της καφενειακής «γλωσσολογίας» που φέρνουν σαν παράδειγμα της γλωσσικής μας παρακμής το γεγονός ότι στο σχολείο διδάσκονται τα παιδιά να γράφουν _αφτί _και _αβγό_ — να σημειωθεί ότι η επίσημη σχολική ορθογραφία δεν δέχεται τους τύπους αυτούς και εξακολουθεί να γράφει _αυτί_, _αυγό_, όσο κι αν οι προτάσεις για _αφτί_, _αβγό_ είναι παλιές (από τον Χατζιδάκι). Ο Τριανταφυλλίδης, μπροστά στην κατακραυγή, υποχώρησε και δέχτηκε να διατηρηθεί το _αυγό/αυτί_ και ο Μπαμπινιώτης που επαναπρότεινε το _αβγό_, _αφτί_ έκανε μαζί και τόσες άλλες τερατώδεις προτάσεις για αλλαγές που μάλλον τα έκαψε για δεκαετίες. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, όπως και να το γράψεις το _αυγό_, ο σκοπός είναι να μην έχει σαλμονέλα — και ο μόνος, αλλά όχι αμελητέος, λόγος για να γράφουμε _αβγό_ είναι για να μπορούμε μετά να γράφουμε και _Χρυσαβγίτες_, όπως πρότεινε ο φίλτατος Earion.

Για την ετυμολογία:

[αρχ. ᾠόν 'αυγό' πληθ. τά ᾠά > *ταωγά με ανάπτ. μεσοφ. [γ] για αποφυγή της χασμ. > * [tawγa] (τροπή του [o] σε ημίφ. για αποφυγή της χασμ.) > μσν. ταυγά (τροπή του ημιφ. σε [v] πριν από ηχηρό σύμφ.), ανασυλλ. [t-avγa] και νέος εν. το αυγό· αυγούλ(ι < αυγ(ό) -ούλι) -άκι· αυγούλ(ι) -άρα] 
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=αυγό&sin=all

Περισσότερα αργότερα, αν χρειάζεται.


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2013)

Το ετυμολογικό σενάριο σε (πεντ)έξι βήματα:

σιγά τα ωά
ταουά
ταουγά
ταβγά
τ’ αβγά
τ’ αβγό
το αβγό


----------



## lexoulis (Jun 27, 2013)

OOps, sorry, ξέχασα να σ' ευχαριστήσω!!! :-(

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## Costas (Aug 31, 2013)

Είδα με έκπληξή μου ότι το ΛΚΝ υιοθετεί τη γραφή _αυγό_ (και _αυτί_). Στο σημείωμα του ΛΝΕΓ διαβάζω:

*αβγό ή αυγό;* Όπως φαίνεται από τον σχηματισμό τού νεότερου τ. αβγό (έναντι τού αρχ. ωόν, από όπου και προέρχεται) και όπως δίδαξαν οι μεγάλοι γλωσσολόγοι Γ. Χατζιδάκις (_ΜΝE_ 2, σ. 322 κ.εξ.), Μ. Τριανταφυλλίδης (_Άπαντα_ 7, σ 325 κ. εξ.), Κ. Foy, Ρ. Kretschmer κ.ά., η ορθή γραφή τής λ. είναι με -_β_- _αβγό_ (όπως και _αφτί_ με -_φ_-, βλ. λ. _αφτί_). Συγκεκριμένα, η λ. προήλθε ως εξής: _τά ωά_> _ταωά_ (συνεκφορά) > _ταuά_ (τροπή τού ω /o/ σε ου /u/) > _ταγuά_ > _ταuγά_ (ημιφωνική προφορά τού /u/ ως /γu/ και μετάθεση τού ημιφωνικού στοιχείου -_γ_-) > _τανγά_ (συμφωνική προφορά τού u ως /ν/ προ τού ηχηρού συμφώνου _γ_) > _τ' αβγό_ (υποχωρητικός σχηματισμός του ενικού από τον τύπο τού πληθυντικού). Άρα το -_β_- στη λ. προήλθε από φωνητική εξέλιξη και δεν δικαιολογείται να γραφεί με δίφθογγο -_αυ_-, σαν να υπήρχε εξαρχής στη λέξη. Για την ιστoρία, αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι, όταν ο Τριανταφυλλίδης πρωτόγραψε τις λ. _αβγό_ και _αφτί_ με -_β_- και -_φ_- αντιστοίχως, δέχτηκε δριμείες επιθέσεις, γιατί θεωρήθηκε ότι η ορθογράφηση των λέξεων ήταν αποτέλεσμα φωνητικής γραφής τού δημοτικισμού κατά τα ψυχαρικά πρότυπα! Προ τής γενικής κατακραυγής ο Τριανταφυλλίδης ομολογεί ότι αναγκάστηκε να επιστρέψει (στη Γραμματική τής Δημοτικής) στις γραφές _αυγό_ και _αυτί_. Αργότερα, οι σωστές γραφές (_αβγό_, _αφτί_) άρχισαν να περνούν και να καθιερώνονται βαθμηδόν στην προσεγμένη ορθογραφία.

Γνωρίζει κανείς τι θα απαντούσε το ΛΚΝ στα παραπάνω;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 31, 2013)

Costas said:


> Γνωρίζει κανείς τι θα απαντούσε το ΛΚΝ στα παραπάνω;



Νομίζω, αυτό:



Costas said:


> *αβγό ή αυγό;* [...]Προ τής γενικής κατακραυγής ο Τριανταφυλλίδης ομολογεί ότι αναγκάστηκε να επιστρέψει (στη Γραμματική τής Δημοτικής) στις γραφές _αυγό_ και _αυτί_.


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2013)

Να προσθέσω και τι γράφει ο Γιώργος Παπαναστασίου στη _Νεοελληνική ορθογραφία_ (σελ. 17-18):

Κύριο άξονα του βιβλίου αποτελεί η παραδοχή ότι η ορθογραφία είναι ένα πεδίο γεμάτο ιδεολογικές φορτίσεις, οι οποίες συχνά όχι μόνο διαστρεβλώνουν τη σχέση γλώσσας και γραφής αλλά και παραβλέπουν τις στοιχειώδεις γνώσεις μας για το γλωσσικό φαινόμενο. Στα _αβγά_ με ‘β’, στα_ αφτιά_ με ‘φ’ και στα_ τρένα_ με ‘ε’ έχουν συμπυκνωθεί οι βασικοί μύθοι που στοιχειώνουν τη νεοελληνική ορθογραφία, κουβαλώντας μέσα τους όλο το βάρος της παρανόησης της σχέσης ανάμεσα στη γλώσσα και στη γραφή. Σπάνια, νομίζω, γραφές έχουν λάβει τόσο συμβολικό περιεχόμενο όσο αυτές οι τρεις — και αυτό όχι μόνο στην ελληνική γλώσσα. Ο ίδιος ο Μ. Τριανταφυλλίδης αναφέρει ότι η —περιορισμένη στο δημοτικό— γλωσσοεκπαιδευτική μεταρρύθμιση του 1917 κινδύνεψε να ακυρωθεί εξαιτίας τους. Σήμερα σε μεγάλο αριθμό ομιλητών είναι συνδεδεμένες με κάτι παντελώς άσχετο: την υποτιθέμενη φθορά που επέφερε στην ελληνική γλώσσα η δημοτική. Πόσοι όμως γνωρίζουν ότι τις γραφές_ αβγό_ και_ αφτί_ τις πρότεινε δικαιολογημένα ως ετυμολογικά ορθές ένας από τους βασικότερους υποστηρικτές της καθαρεύουσας, ο Γ. Χατζιδάκις; Αλλά και ότι ο κυριότερος εκπρόσωπος του εκπαιδευτικού δημοτικισμού, ο Μ. Τριανταφυλλίδης, ενώ τις θεωρούσε σωστές, αναγκάστηκε να τις αποσύρει από τη_ Γραμματική_ του; Κυρίως όμως πόσοι έχουν μάθει στα 12 μαθητικά τους χρόνια ότι η γραφή δεν μπορεί να φθείρει τη γλώσσα, αφενός γιατί αποτελεί απλώς την οπτική της αναπαράσταση και αφετέρου γιατί οι γλώσσες δεν_ φθείρονται· αλλάζουν_ — και αλίμονο στην ιστορία του πολιτισμού εάν δεν άλλαζαν.


----------



## Costas (Aug 31, 2013)

Μου φαίνεται δύσκολο αυτό να είναι το επιχείρημα ενός Λεξικού σαν το ΛΚΝ. Αλλά θα έπρεπε αυτοί να μιλούν, όχι εμείς να κάνουμε τις Πυθίες...

ΥΓ: Δηλ. το ΛΚΝ έγινε λιγότερο τριανταφυλλιδικό από τον Μπαμπινιώτη; Αυτό μου λέτε...


----------



## Irini (Aug 31, 2013)

Δικηγόρος του διαβόλου εδώ: Το βήτα ετυμολογικά στέκει τόσο όσο και το "αυ". Δεν υπήρχε βου, δεν υπήρχε "αυ", οπότε αφού καθιερώθηκε το "αυ" γιατί να το αλλάξουμε;


----------



## Themis (Aug 31, 2013)

Costas said:


> Γνωρίζει κανείς τι θα απαντούσε το ΛΚΝ στα παραπάνω;


Νομίζω ότι η απάντηση του ΛΚΝ βρίσκεται στην παρατιθέμενη ετυμολογία:
[αρχ. _ᾠόν_ `αυγό΄ πληθ. _τά ᾠά_ > _*ταωγά_ με ανάπτ. μεσοφ. [γ] για αποφυγή της χασμ. > * [tawγa] (τροπή του [o] σε ημίφ. για αποφυγή της χασμ.) > μσν. _ταυγά_ (τροπή του ημιφ. σε [v] πριν από ηχηρό σύμφ.), ανασυλλ. [t-avγa] και νέος εν. _το αυγό· αυγούλ(ι_ <_ αυγ(ό) -ούλι) -άκι· αυγούλ(ι) -άρα_]
Με άλλα λόγια, η γραφή με ύψιλον εμφανίστηκε στη μεσαιωνική ελληνική και μετέπειτα καθιερώθηκε πλήρως. Λογικό είναι ότι, βάσει της ιστορικής ορθογραφίας (και όχι ενός υπεριστορικού "σωστού"/ "λάθους"), δεν υπήρχε σοβαρός λόγος να αλλάξει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 31, 2013)

Ας αναφέρουμε πάντως και ότι τα άλλα δύο λεξικά της Πύλης δεν καταλήγουν στο ίδιο συμπέρασμα, καθώς αναφέρουν μεσαιωνικό τύπο _αβγό_:

Κριαράς: *αβγόν* [...] [συνεκφ. τα ωά (>ταουά >ταουγά >ταβγά >τ’ αβγόν). H λ. το 12. αι. (βλ. και LBG, λ. αυγόν), στο Meursius (αυ‑) και σήμ. (‑ό)]
Γεωργακάς: *αβγό* [...] [late MG fr MG αβγόν fr pl tawγά ← *τa ὠγά ← anc τa ὠά (cf Doric Argive ὢ_εον, Hesych.); cf Bova and Otranto avge, agve etc]


----------



## Themis (Aug 31, 2013)

Αδυνατώ να ελέγξω την ακρίβεια της ετυμολογίας που δίνει το ΛΚΝ, νομίζω όμως ότι το σκεπτικό του δεν μπορεί να είναι άλλο από αυτό που ανέφερα. Κατά τα άλλα, βρίσκω στο Μεσαιωνικό:*
αβγοτάριχον* το· _αβγοτάραχον._ [<μτγν. ουσ. _ωοτάριχον_ (Georgacas 1978: 170-78). Ο τ. και σήμ. (_‑__ο_). *H λ. και στο LBG (αυγο‑)]*
Ίσως να εμφανίζονται και οι δύο γραφές, αλλά σίγουρα η γραφή με ύψιλον επικράτησε στη συνέχεια.


----------



## Costas (Sep 1, 2013)

Με κίνδυνο να θεωρηθώ κολλημένο γραμμόφωνο, αδυνατώ να καταλάβω πώς είναι δυνατόν οι συνεχιστές του Τριανταφυλλίδη να "εγκατέλειψαν τον αγώνα μπροστά στις υπέρτερες δυνάμεις", να σήκωσαν τα χέρια ψηλά και να παρέδωσαν την υπεράσπιση της γραφής του Τριανταφυλλίδη στα μπράτσα του Μπαμπινιώτη, χωρίς μάλιστα την παραμικρή μνεία, μέσα στο λήμμα, του λόγου που το έκαναν αυτό (σε αντίστροφες, ας πούμε, περιπτώσεις, όπου αναγνωρίζουν την ύπαρξη ασυνέπειας ως προς τη γραφή που υιοθετούν, γράφουν: ορθογρ. απλοπ.)· δεν έχουν μάλιστα καν εναλλακτική γραφή αβγό που να παραπέμπει στη γραφή αυγό. Ώστε για μένα το λιτό ορθογραφικό τους σημείωμα υποδηλώνει ότι η γραφή με -υ- είναι, απλά, η σωστή κατ' αυτούς γραφή (ίσως για το λόγο που λέει ο Θέμης). Το παραθέτω εδώ για ευκολία:

[αρχ. ᾠόν `αυγό΄ πληθ. τά ᾠά > *ταωγά με ανάπτ. μεσοφ. [γ] για αποφυγή της χασμ. > * [tawγa] (τροπή του [o] σε ημίφ. για αποφυγή της χασμ.) > μσν. ταυγά (τροπή του ημιφ. σε [v] πριν από ηχηρό σύμφ.), ανασυλλ. [t-avγa] και νέος εν. το αυγό· αυγούλ(ι < αυγ(ό) -ούλι) -άκι· αυγούλ(ι) -άρα]

Προσωπικά δεν με πείθει, οπότε θα συνεχίσω να το γράφω με βήτα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2013)

Costas said:


> ... δεν έχουν μάλιστα καν εναλλακτική γραφή αβγό που να παραπέμπει στη γραφή αυγό


Εξήγηση δεν έχω, αλλά θα συμφωνήσω 100% ότι είναι μια περίεργη μορφή εθελοτυφλίας ένα λεξικό που έχει δεχτεί αρκετά πράγματα λόγω χρήσης να μην αναφέρει καν την εναλλακτική ορθογραφία _αβγό_ τη στιγμή που αυτή κυκλοφορούσε ελεύθερα και ακομπλεξάριστα σε λογής λογής κείμενα, βιβλία και λογοτεχνήματα _προτού_ κυκλοφορήσει το λεξικό του Μπαμπινιώτη.

Αναζήτηση: αβγό ή αβγού ή αβγά σε βιβλία με έτος έκδοσης μεταξύ 1970 και 1990
https://www.google.com/search?tbo=p...min:Jan+1_2+1970,cd_max:Dec+31_2+1990&num=100


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 1, 2013)

Θα έλεγα ότι το ΛΚΝ παίρνει σαν δεδομένο την συχνότητα της γραφής με ύψιλον, αλλά αυτό δεν εξηγεί την _γγαστρωμένη_. Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι είναι ασυνέπεια στην μεθοδολογία, τίποτα άλλο.


----------



## Costas (Sep 1, 2013)

Εσείς πώς το κάνετε γράφετε;


----------



## daeman (Sep 1, 2013)

...
Ομελέτα. _Αυγό _το έμαθα, τώρα όπως βγει, προσπαθώ να κάνω _αβγά_ παρά _αυγά_. 

Έχω κι αποφώλι. *Γγαστρωμένη *'Υαγγελίστρα μου, ο Κολόμβος πώς θα το 'γραφε; :huh:


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2013)

Αβγά, αφτιά και καθίκια.


----------



## daeman (Sep 1, 2013)

...
Τα _καθίκια_, ανέκαθεν. Ανεκάθηκεν. 

Τα _αυτιά _έτσι τα έμαθα, βάζω το χέρι στο _αφτί_ αλλά μου αντιστέκεται πιο πολύ απ' τ' _αβγό_. Καλομελέτα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 1, 2013)

Κι εγώ σαν τον nickel.


----------



## cougr (Sep 1, 2013)

nickel said:


> [...]
> https://www.google.com/search?tbo=p...min:Jan+1_2+1970,cd_max:Dec+31_2+1990&num=100



Τι παίζει με τα κινέζικα;:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 1, 2013)

cougr said:


> Τι παίζει με τα κινέζικα;:)


Κανένα πρόβλημα εδώ.


----------

